# My Pastor just won World Champion....



## TheAQHAGirl (Aug 10, 2012)

Haha, I just watched that video.

Good for him! Such a nice horse too!


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

He's such a good guy .. the same whether at church, at a horse show, at home.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Congrats to your pastor and his equine partner. That's wonderful!


----------



## Rawhide (Nov 11, 2011)

Thanks for posting that !
You'll never lose when rideing for the "Only Brand" . :thumbsup:




Boone


----------

